# Question for anyone with a spanish dual citizenship



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi!

I am wanting to get a Spanish citizenship, I am Australian. I know that Spain does not do dual, but I have read on expat about people having both citizenships and when I spoke to a man at the spanish consulate in Sydney, he told me that all I have to do is sign a document saying i've renounced it. I am just wondering if anyone else has done this, I am feeling a bit uncomfortable about doing something untruthful for such a thing but confused as I was told to do this by the Spanish Official.

Thanks!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/184186-australian-spanish-citizenship.html

Why not renounce your Aussie one then if your that concerned. As far as I can tell the benefits of a European citizenship outweigh an Australian one.


----------



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well because that's a pretty big thing and if i've made a mistake and want to come back to Australia then it won't be an easy process to go through, I just don't want to end up with problems from doing something like that.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/184186-australian-spanish-citizenship.html
> 
> Why not renounce your Aussie one then if your that concerned. As far as I can tell the benefits of a European citizenship outweigh an Australian one.


Aussies & Kiwis don't come anywhere near the top of the best friends list in the UK either, perhaps it's because they seek work and don't ask for benefits.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yup, every single immigrant to the UK is coming for our generous benefits..apart I suppose from the likes of Roman Abramovich and Mark Carney...although I'm not so sure about him

But joking apart, why do you need to acquire Spanish citizenship? I'm curious.
Would obtaining it entitle you to benefits you wouldn't get otherwise?

Of course I know that as an Australian citizen you won't be entitled to all the benefits common to all EU citizens, although obviously varying from state to state. It seems a major step, renouncing your 'original' citizenship, although nationality/citizenship and ethnicity areobviously two different things.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think that shows more where some peoples minds are as opposed to others.
The mere mention of the word "benefit" seems to bring out the "they too our jobs" crowd.

That wasn't what I meant by the term benefits, but sobeit.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ed974 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am wanting to get a Spanish citizenship, I am Australian. I know that Spain does not do dual, but I have read on expat about people having both citizenships and when I spoke to a man at the spanish consulate in Sydney, he told me that all I have to do is sign a document saying i've renounced it. I am just wondering if anyone else has done this, I am feeling a bit uncomfortable about doing something untruthful for such a thing but confused as I was told to do this by the Spanish Official.
> 
> Thanks!


How do you qualify?

If you received both at birth you might not need to renounce either.


----------



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi mrypg9,

I am wanting a Spanish citizenship as I would like to study in europe and it would be much easier and significantly cheaper for me to be an EU citizen!


----------



## ed974 (Aug 23, 2013)

NickZ,

My father was born in spain so I would be obtaining it through origin.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know how the Spanish system works but if your dad was Spanish wouldn't you have received your Spanish citizenship at birth?

If that's the case it's strange that you would need to renounce anything.

Spain would just ignore any other citizenship you might have.

That's what Italy used to do.

Renouncing is something that happens if you naturalize.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> I think that shows more where some peoples minds are as opposed to others.
> The mere mention of the word "benefit" seems to bring out the "they too our jobs" crowd.
> 
> That wasn't what I meant by the term benefits, but sobeit.


She's not having a go at you, she just can't resist having a pop at me, bless her.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I don't know how the Spanish system works but if your dad was Spanish wouldn't you have received your Spanish citizenship at birth?


It depends where he was born. If he was born in Australia, he automatically becomes an Australian Citizen but doesn't automatically get Spanish Citizenship because his father was Spanish. 

Oddly it doesn't work the other way round. If a Spanish person becomes an Australian Citizen they don't have to renounce their Spanish Citizenship to become an Australian Citizen because Australia allows dual Citizenship. But Spain doesn't, so it doesn't work if you want to become a Spanish Citizen, you have to renounce Australian Citizenship.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

crookesey said:


> She's not having a go at you, she just can't resist having a pop at me, bless her.


I should of quoted, but I was in a foul mood and a hurry. It was more a response to your comment if I'm honest, not entirely sure of the relevance of it and thought maybe the word "benefit" got confused.

Either way, I have the opportunity to get a dual nationality pending language tests so I can see why one would want to do it if possible.


----------



## NLo (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey ed, I believe that there is a requirement (or it is at least much easier) to obtain the citizenship before you turn 18 (for Spanish by parental birth-right). My dad organised my Spanish passport when I was about 15 and I have maintained it ever since. The consulado in Melbourne have been quite peculiar to deal with and obtain information from. Recently, my dad went to renew his passport and they exclaimed that it was 'illegal'. Try searching: Ministerio de Justicia website.

I'm about to relocate to Madrid for 6 to 12 months and just study Spanish. Definitely not interested in working; just want to learn and understand that part of my culture.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NLo said:


> Hey ed, I believe that there is a requirement (or it is at least much easier) to obtain the citizenship before you turn 18 (for Spanish by parental birth-right). My dad organised my Spanish passport when I was about 15 and I have maintained it ever since. The consulado in Melbourne have been quite peculiar to deal with and obtain information from. Recently, my dad went to renew his passport and they exclaimed that it was 'illegal'. Try searching: Ministerio de Justicia website.
> 
> I'm about to relocate to Madrid for 6 to 12 months and just study Spanish. Definitely not interested in working; just want to learn and understand that part of my culture.


:welcome:

it isn't a requirement, though I guess might be easier - & from what I've read all the consulates are 'peculiar to deal with'


----------

